# My Etsy store



## TrickyRic (Sep 29, 2008)

I've set up a photography store over at Etsy. I sell 10x8" glossy prints for $15 USD, with free shipping. Please head over to http://trickyric.etsy.com to browse my work and if you choose to buy a print I'd be very grateful.

If anyone chooses to join Etsy themselves I'd also be grateful if you could mention me in the referer box - My username is trickyric.

Thanks.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 29, 2008)

Very lovey photos!  

...Wishing you much success!


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you .


----------

